
Let's learn from Patagonia - msadowski
https://msadowski.github.io/lets-learn-from-patagonia/
======
msadowski
I decided to buy Let My People Go Surfing after someone recommended it on HN.
At that point I didn't even know what Patagonia was but after reading this
book I can say that it was the most impactful business book I've read.

If anyone of you read this book I'm very curious about your opinions!

